# Bikes at Work Trailers ... ???



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone have one of the Bikes at Work Trailers?

http://www.bikesatwork.com/

I'm living car free (over one year now). Started out going car-light about three years ago. My main bicycle is a Surly Long Haul Trucker. Our area is flat, with only one short and easy overpass I would cross several times a month.

I'm planning on getting either the 64 inch or 96 inch Bikes at Work trailer. I'm wondering if anyone has one of the larger versions, either the 64 or 96, and has experience converting them to a smaller trailer.

I would like to know just how easy it is to do the conversion (Change the 96 into the 64, or change the 64 into the 32), and then put it all together back to the original size again. I could use the 96 inch trailer for hauling large furniture (matresses, desks, small sofas, shelves, refrigerators), and misc. stuff ....

I would only use the 96 trailer once or twice a year. I could use the 64 trailer more often for hauling gardening stuff: lots of plants from the nursery, large bags of potting soil, hay, dirt, sand, rocks, cement blocks, bricks, tools.

I could also use the trailer for hauling equipment for side jobs (mower, weed eater, other gardening tools).

And of course, I will use the trailer for stocking up on food (lots of canned goods, cases of water, etc) and personal stuff ...

What is your experience with the Bikes at Work Trailers?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Do you carry the gardening supplies and tools as a part of your work, or is it for your own personal use?


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Do you carry the gardening supplies and tools as a part of your work, or is it for your own personal use?


I would like to start doing odd jobs around town, so I will need to carry supplies (cleaning supplies, lawn mower, gas/oil, weed wacker, shovel, rake, buckets, other misc. tools).


----------



## acousticmotorbike (Jun 18, 2003)

Have you looked at this?

http://www.pedicab.com/pedicabs-pedal-pickup-pedicab.html

http://www.pedicab.com/wordpress/20...-for-this-sustainability-initiative/#more-431


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

acousticmotorbike said:


> Have you looked at this?
> 
> http://www.pedicab.com/pedicabs-pedal-pickup-pedicab.html
> 
> http://www.pedicab.com/wordpress/20...-for-this-sustainability-initiative/#more-431


I would like the pedicabs. That is not what I'm looking for. I want to still have a regular bicycle for commuting to work, and running errands, and riding the trails, and touring.

There are several pedicabs around town. They are doing ok for business, but not that great. Our town is not a bicycle town, and not very bicycle friendly.


----------

